# Will be in Amarillo in Nov



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey there CS Fam,

Work will have me traveling to Amarillo TX (I know) from Nov 10-13. If there are any BOTL's in the area that would like to meet up in the evenings for dinner and a smoke feel free to drop me a line or post in this thread. 



Dustin
XXX


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I was born there and still have family there (I know) and would love to man. During the week is about a 5% chance however. Fiddlesticks. Would you herf with a guy that said fiddlesticks anyhow?! 

I'll keep an eye for any rillo BOTLs hat peep in here tho and you never know, may work out, what's gonna be your hours by the way?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

:r Yeah I'd love to HERF with a guy that says Fiddlesticks :tu

LOL


I'll be in training from 8am to 5pm everyday and I'm used to staying up late  Would be great to meet up with you bro.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r Yeah I'd love to HERF with a guy that says Fiddlesticks :tu
> 
> LOL


Why not? You've herfed with a guy who says "Tough Noogies"


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

But that guy is a special exception  Besides only people in the Midget Crew are that cool LOL


----------

